# I'm gonna give you the God's honest trust about recovery



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Recovery cannot happen until you don't understand DP anymore. That is the reality. You have to recover and almost "forget" what DP was like. Ok, maybe not "forget", but at the very least, not be affected by DP symptoms anymore. It's not easy and it takes time. But it is possible. I've done it, twice now. For those who have suffered DP due to drugs, the best remedy is time.

For those for whom this is not the case, I'm not the right person to talk to. I have no experience with non-drug induced DP. None. I'm sorry. But if your DP is drug induced, my best suggestion is time, and it wouldn't hurt to see a doctor and tell him you have bad anxiety. There is no reason to mention DP. The reason is because anxiety is the main catalyst in DP. There is something else that I know causes DP, but I can't explain it. From a pure medical perspective, treat it as a bad case of anxiety. Do NOT be afraid to consult a medical professional.

My name is Drew by the way.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

What's that thing, take your time and please explain? People need to know, thanks.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Thing which you know causes DP


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

No worries, it's fine if you are not accurate, just put in words as much as you can


----------

